# Bank Draft safe for transactions?



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

I am not very familiar witht he use of bank draft. How does it work? Is it possible to fraud with it such as with check where you pay and then cancel the check afterward? Ways to check if they are forged or that they are autentic?

Yah,, I am selling my computer and with allt he recent talk about fraud, I am a little bit paranoid about using a paiment method I dont have any experience with. From what I have seen with google, it seems safe, but I just want to make sure it is that it is as safe as postal money order!

Thanks! And hopefully I will have a new G5PM soon as this pb is sold and money in bank!


----------



## Kirtland (Aug 18, 2002)

I was told at the bank that it is the same as cash, similar to what used to be called a certified cheque. It cannot be cancelled. I received payment with a bank draft and when I deposited it in my account, it immediately showed up on my balance.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Anything can be forged - bank drafts, certified cheques, money orders, etc. But unless you are selling for a large amount I wouldn't stress yourself out over this, most criminals don't fret over the small stuff - I'm not saying it it won't happen, just probably not.

A bank draft is basically a bank's cheque - good as cash - if you are paranoid ask your bank to verfiy it with the issuing bank before it's deposited that way you'll know if it's good or not.


----------

